# Solved: Windows 7 synaptics left click acts like right click



## kyfarmgrl67 (Sep 17, 2011)

Windows 7 synaptics left click acts like right click after reboot and the right click doesn't work at all. I've downloaded the most recent driver & searched for a solution online but haven't found anyone who has fixed this issue. Did everyone just give up or am I not patient enough & haven't dug deep enough. If I use a USB mouse there are no problems it just seems to be with the built-in after I've used the USB mouse.
kyfarmgrl67


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start. 

Click Control Panel.

Click Mouse.

Under Buttons(tab), you can configure the setting the settings for the track pad.


----------



## kyfarmgrl67 (Sep 17, 2011)

There is a problem with Windows 7 64 bit & Adobe Flash Player 10.3. I downloaded Adobe Flash Player 11 as I read somewhere else but that didn't help, either, so I downloaded Mozilla Firefox, uninstalled Adobe FP 11 & reinstalled FP 10 and everything works in Firefox.
Thanks!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome. :up:

If you're satisfied, you can go ahead and mark this thread as solved by clicking the "Mark Solved" button in the top-left corner of the thread.


----------

